# Where do you buy your fly tying materials?



## SightCastFishing (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm interested in knowing what your experiences have been with some of the online fly tying material suppliers. I've tried a bunch of online stores and I'm still trying to find that one store that has everything you need in stock, has free shipping, and great customer service. If anyone has any recommendations or has found a good store with excellent customer service, I'd love to hear about it.

First off, I have to agree with supporting the local fly shop. That's always my first choice. But as we all know, no one store has everything you need...and that includes the online stores. You're forced to go online and shop around to search for the materials you need.

Here's my experience with a few:

J Stockard - Seems to have the most in stock and a big selection. I like how their website is setup and is easy to navigate. They offer incentives to frequent buyers and also to give product reviews. I love how almost every product has good quality reviews. The free shipping threshold is at $100. However, the orders seem to be processed and shipped out slowly. From placing the order to arriving at my house usually takes about 2 weeks. I've had one of my shipments delivered to the wrong address and in return I received someone else's shipment. I contacted them and they sent me a prepaid shipping label to return the wrong order and then they resent my order....except for the items out of stock that had to be backordered. Then I never received my backordered items, probably because of all the confusion of the returns and stuff. They need to overhaul their ordering system and get more organized. 

AvidMax - Good selection of stuff, free shipping at $25, but I hate how their website is setup. It's very difficult to filter by categories and find the stuff you're looking for. I usually get frustrated after digging around for a few minutes and then leave to try another online store. The orders I have ended up placing usually arrive pretty fast though.

Bob Marriott's - This is probably my favorite store. They started out as a small family-owned fly shop in California and still operate that way even though they've expanded. They have a great selection of stuff and usually have everything I'm looking for. The website could be a little easier to navigate, but it's not too bad. The free shipping is at a $100, which I wish was lower. The customer service is great and my orders get shipped out and arrive fast. When items need to be backordered (which is almost always the case), they will give you a call and let you know. So far, they have a good track record of keeping up with the backordered items and have a good system in place to handle it all.

Caddis Fly Shop - Another small fly shop going big, this one is in Oregon. This is usually where I end up when I just need a few things because the shipping is free at $25. They don't have the biggest selection but most stuff seems to be in stock all the time. Everything I've ordered is shipped out fast.

Fly Tyer's Dungeon - Can't say enough good things about this place. The guy is like a mad scientist creating his own line of quality fly tying materials out of his house. When you need EP Fibers go here and order the Congo Hair for a fraction of the price, it's very close to the same material. They also have a great selection of flash and dubbing too. The price of everything is super cheap, so cheap that you can afford to get every color he offers. The shipping cost is fair and is shipped out very fast. I've had orders delivered to my house in 3 days.

RD Fly Fishing - This is a sister company of Renzetti. They have a bunch of hard-to-find fibers, brushes, and flash. Selection is limited to a few types of items, but you can't find this stuff at most fly shops. Only drawback is they don't offer any free shipping.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

For stuff I can't find locally, I almost always order from Ole Florida Fly Shop. Good pricing and free shipping with no minimum threshold. Turnaround is quick. I placed an order last Thursday and it was at my door Yesterday. They have great customer service as well. I've always gotten quick responses to all of my questions and stuff they don't have in stock they usually restock fairly quickly. If they aren't going to get it soon, they'll let you know. Only downside is they're geared for saltwater fishermen, which is no problem for me, but if you need specialty hooks for tiny midges or the likes, you're probably SOL.

Fly Tyers Dungeon is pretty good. I make a lot of my own dubbing brushes and congo hair and water silk work awesome for a fraction of the price. The baby bug legs also work great to make tarantula brush too. I've had issues in the past with long turnarounds but lately he's gotten much better.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*you might like these*

http://www.feather-craft.com

http://www.blueribbon-flies.com

http://www.flyshack.com


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.terminaltackleco.com jig hooks

http://www.saltwaterflies.com most things good prices no sales tax fast turnaround

http://www.hookhack.com good prices

http://www.jsflyfishing.com has what I want usually.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have never bought fly tying materials online although I may start if I see something I really want. I have found just about everything I need at FTU, The Anglers Edge (closed), Bass Pro, Hobby Lobby and now Bayou City Angler. If you live in the Houston area there really isn't any need to. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> For stuff I can't find locally, I almost always order from Ole Florida Fly Shop.


does darren s. still own that place?

i used to go in there all the time when i lived down there.

funny story that is sure to offend somebody...

i'm pop in one afternoon cuz i need some black plastic bead chain eyes (it was when the chartreuse toad became the go to tarpon fly) and i couldn't find them anywhere.

darren had a few and i ask him why i hadn't been able to find any anywhere. he told me that there were none left in south florida because andy mill had contacted all the shops and bought all of them out (this was back when he was married and had money and did nothing but tarpon fish).

darren had just given andy a load of them, but he held a few back for customers like me...

anyhow, i bought a pack or two and the total came to something like $3.18 or some such. i reached for my wallet and realized i'd left it at home. D tells me not to worry about it....., he knows i'm good for it...., etc...

i tell him, write a note or something and tape it to the cash register or whatever because i will forget and won't remember to pay him back the next time i'm in.

he looks at me, gets that big darren smile on that ugly face of his, and says, "i'm a jew, i won't forget..."

i was in tears.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> does darren s. still own that place?
> 
> i used to go in there all the time when i lived down there.
> 
> ...


I have no idea who owns it, I've only shopped their online store so other than email interactions or phone calls with their customer service peeps, I don't really know much about them. I wish more local fly shops near me carried their selection but it is what it is.

That's a funny story and goes to show the awesomeness of local fly shops


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw i'm pretty sure darren is the customer service peeps...


----------



## SightCastFishing (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up about Ole Florida Fly Shop. Since posting this thread, I've ordered a few times from them and have had good luck. They offer Free Shipping (no minimum purchase amount) anywhere in the US and have a great selection of saltwater materials. Like Southpaw mentioned, they specialize in the materials that center around the Florida saltwater scene, so if you tie freshwater trout flies this store isn't for you. The price does seem to be a little bit higher than other stores, but the free shipping makes up for that if you want to place a small order. The shipping was fast on both of my orders and was shipped out the next day, and none of the items I ordered had to be back ordered (maybe I got lucky). I will definitely keep this store on my list of preferred vendors.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> yaw i'm pretty sure darren is the customer service peeps...


Yeah you right. He wrote a thank you and signed his name on my last invoice. Might tell you how much I've been ordering from them lately...


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never bought any online and out of all the storesaroumd Houston(basspro, orvis, cabellas), hands down FTU has better selection and price.


----------

